# 8th grade Girls Attack/Strip 11-Year-Old Boy



## Cocoa (Jun 6, 2011)

Saw this on another forum.

Article: 

Escapist forum post: 
FORT MYERS, Fla. - An online video shows a prank some would say went too far.



-----------
Three young girls from Dunbar Middle school videotaped themselves tackling an 11 year old boy and taking off his clothes. The group can be heard laughing at times and mocking the boy as he struggled to break free.

"He stopped to chat with his friend and they thought it would be funny," said the boy's mother.

The child who we are not identifying is a 5Th grader at Ray Pottorf Elementary. His mom says she only found out about the video when her older son, who goes to school with the girls, said his friends had seen the video online.

"You take his clothes off in broad daylight, in the middle of a busy neighborhood and then you post it on YouTube to tell all your friends look at what I did. Crime or not, it shouldn't happen," she added.

Fort Myers Police says the girl would have faced misdemeanor battery charges, but that the boy's mother has refused to press charges. She wants the girls' parents to hand out a punishment instead.
-----------



This pisses me off. The mother should have pressed charges. If three boys did this to a girl the boys would have been crushed with charges. This is a disgusting act regardless of your gender. They should be punished by the law like everyone else.


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmm only thought it would happen in my shoujo manga....


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

I saw the YouTube video of this. The kid was actually pretty hurt. During the "assault" he was crying for his mom. A part of me is glad that she didn't press charges because I'm sure the girls feel bad but I can only imagine the number of charges would be if two boys strip a girl against her will.


----------



## josh101 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is a perfect story for double standards.

Put two boys doing that to an eleven year old girl and there would be an outrage and those boys would be fucked for life, but instead those girls are gonna what, lose their mobile phone for a week? Grounded for a few days? 

God damn it, the mother of the boy should grow some balls and press charges.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 6, 2011)

Punish these little monsters.


----------



## abcd (Jun 6, 2011)

Even if she is the boys mother she is female too  ... The men should fight for their rights


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2011)

What the heck?!

Those girls need mental help if this is entertainment to them.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 6, 2011)

You can briefly see the assault here.

[YOUTUBE]xMicgVYC8yo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 6, 2011)

The girls deserve time.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2011)

Did he get an erection?


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Did he get an erection?


 And you just said that others need mental help...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2011)

Implying that I'm not currently receiving such help


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Implying that I'm not currently receiving such help


Well played.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2011)

I wouldn't trust the girls parents to punish them.  Definitely would have pressed charges.  Those girls need to learn this sort of thing is uncalled for.


----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2011)

inb4 pics or gtfo


----------



## Danchou (Jun 6, 2011)

You'd think an 11 year old boy should be able to hold two schoolgirls off.


----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2011)

Clearly he was brought up soft since he was yelling "mommy"  half the time. But that's not the argument here, I'd like to see 2 8th grade boys attack an 11 year old girl in broad daylight and take her clothes off and see if they give the same derped out reaction


----------



## Bioness (Jun 6, 2011)

Danchou said:


> You'd think an 11 year old boy should be able to hold two schoolgirls off.




are you serious? they were in the 8th grade, that's at least 3 year age difference, the boy would of been lucky if he could get away for a few seconds


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 6, 2011)

11 yr old vs 2/3 13-16 yr olds?  Yeah, he shouldn't have been able to fend off shit.  Here's hoping this doesn't break him.  Who knows?  Maybe he'll be a pimp for it...doubt he'll be respectful of females though.  Fear, sure.  So many questions


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 6, 2011)

What in the world was going through those girl's minds that they would think humiliation like that would be okay? Makes me wonder if they go around bullying other people for giggles.

I'm going to assume the kid didn't manage to fight them off because he didn't want to kick in their teeth or get in trouble for hurting them. Since I thought 8th graders in the US were 13-14. Although girls do grow faster when young and he does look pretty skinny.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2011)

Bioness said:


> are you serious? they were in the 8th grade, that's at least 3 year age difference, the boy would of been lucky if he could get away for a few seconds



Hell, even if the girls were the same age as the boy, it's not exactly uncommon for 11 year old girls to be bigger and taller than 11 year old boys.  At that age boys are only just starting to grow faster than girls, until then girls are generally taller.


----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2011)

i'm surprised there's not a lot of rage in this thread yet, good job cafe lol


----------



## Mongolia (Jun 6, 2011)

Now the boy has a reason to plan on how to rape those girls
Eye for eye, dick for :ho


----------



## zuul (Jun 6, 2011)

the mom is a disgrace.

I would have send that trash directly to juvie.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 6, 2011)

Those little bitches need to be prosecuted in the same manner as if they were teenage boys doing that to a little girl.

The mother of the boy fails BIG TIME! She is easily the Ultimate Fail of 2011 for not pressing charges!


----------



## impersonal (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I'm sure the girls feel bad


What makes you think that?


----------



## zuul (Jun 6, 2011)

Nesha said:


> Those little bitches need to be prosecuted in the same manner as if they were teenage boys doing that to a little girl.
> 
> The mother of the boy fails BIG TIME! She is easily the Ultimate Fail of 2011 for not pressing charges!



love your way of thinking as always.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 6, 2011)

Reminds me of those bitches in GTO attacking that nerd guy


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 6, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> This pisses me off. The mother should have pressed charges. If three boys did this to a girl the boys would have been crushed with charges. This is a disgusting act regardless of your gender. They should be punished by the law like everyone else.


Agreed.

Oh yes. Let's let the parents scold or ground their children. That'll teach them serious consequences and to understand just how wrong their actions were.


----------



## Sabi (Jun 6, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Reminds me of those bitches in GTO attacking that nerd guy



I was thinking the same exact thing, Miyabi right?



Anyway I don't think pressing charges will help, don't you get sent to juvie like if your what? 15 or so?

I don't really know. But anyway what might happen at most is that they'll get a fine which anyway will have to be paid by the parents, again not sure how things work in america.

Those girls just need the good ol' old school whippin'.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

That lucky kid.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 6, 2011)

as much as it sounds like fun to us older guys, you reverse the sexes and it's a national outrage /embarrassment of the highest sort, with women whining about society and shit.

fuck that, put these girls on legal blast.  dudes haven't been able to have fun for awhile now for fear of being labeled some sexual deviant or something, it should apply to everyone.


----------



## Nhelia (Jun 6, 2011)

She's gonna let the parents punish the girls? If they were parents that disciplined their children well, chances are this wouldn't have happened in the first place. Those little bitches are getting off scott-free.

I mean, until they are revenge molested or something.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 6, 2011)

This is the type of bullshit which lets women think that they can get away for pulling off such heinous crimes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

If they are revenge molested the person(s) responsible would probably be hanged.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 6, 2011)

60% chance those girls will be dancing on a pole in 5 years. Thugs. They need a psychiatrist.

edit- okay, after watching the video, that boy looks the same size or maybe even bigger than the girls. Not to be dick, but couldn't he have done better? Easy to imagine why the mother doesn't want to press charges. I was expecting a beat down.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 6, 2011)

I will laugh heartily if next week's news has those same girls being stripped by guys who are 3 years older than they are.

They should do it to the boy's mother, too.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Lucky bastard.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I guess all we can do is hope their parents punish them but that is beyond fucked up.  

As others have said if this were boys attacking a girl there would be people screaming for their heads.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 6, 2011)

i don't see how the prosecutors don't press charges either, clearly there's enough evidence to have a case without the victim present.

fort myers, thats one of those places in florida that charges kids for child porn for underage consensual sex, isn't it?


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2011)

Shinigami Perv, I don't care he was bigger. They would have gotten so much shit if that was my kid.  

Three small but older kids attacking one lone girl would get a bigger shitstorm than this. I hope the boy get psychological counsel because an incident like this might screw most people's views about the other sex. 

As a woman I despise the behavior of those girls. If I was their mother, say fucking good bye to internet, games and cellphone (and make sure all weapons in the house are under lock, cuz you know kids these days, killing parents and stuff! ).

At least throw eggs at them in a public place, dammit.


----------



## Sora (Jun 6, 2011)

poor kid


----------



## lacey (Jun 6, 2011)

Ugh, how pathetic.

She should have pressed charges.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 6, 2011)

There are definitely double standards with these things which is wrong, but the way I see it is there's no point in demanding they match the (over)reaction that you expect to have occurred if the genders were reversed. 

And to be fair to the lad's mum, I doubt she's refrained from pressing charges because she doesn't want to, it's more likely that he's extremely embarrassed about the whole thing and he doesn't want to go through the drawn-out process of it all.

Playground justice is the only way to go IMVHO.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I saw the YouTube video of this. The kid was actually pretty hurt. During the "assault" he was crying for his mom. A part of me is glad that she didn't press charges because I'm sure the girls feel bad but I can only imagine the number of charges would be if two boys strip a girl against her will.


She should have pressed charges...I mean its assault, had it been a bunch of boys there'd be an uproar.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 6, 2011)

as a teenager i probably would have done shit like that all the time to girls if i thought nothing would happen to me


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jun 6, 2011)

That is absolutely horrible and just shows double-standards at their finest. The boy's mother should have pressed charges, instead of being a punk about it, and those little bitches should serve some time and face the consequences of their actions, just like they would have if they were boys that did this to an eleven-year old girl.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

The title sounds like the premise of a straight shota manga... But yeah, these girls definitely deserve more than a slap on the wrist, when boys would almost certainly have to do time for doing the same thing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 6, 2011)

Fighting Kitsune said:


> The boy's mother should press charges instead of being a punk about it, and those little bitches should serve some time and face the consequences of their actions, just like they would have if they were boys that did this to an eleven-year old girl.



just goes to show how stupid women are.  a dad definitely wouldn't let this happen to their daughter without possibly killing someone.


----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> 60% chance those girls will be dancing on a pole in 5 years. Thugs. They need a psychiatrist.
> 
> edit- okay, after watching the video, that boy looks the same size or maybe even bigger than the girls. Not to be dick, but couldn't he have done better? Easy to imagine why the mother doesn't want to press charges. I was expecting a beat down.



well the way how laws are they're pretty strict with men putting their hands on women, seems like even in self defence the man will always get blamed for "bringing it onto himself" for whatever a woman does to him. So imagine if he had smacked one of these girl they would've probably turned the story around and said we were just playing and he had no right to get violent or something along those lines. It's a bitch move to be honest but lord knows what would have happened had a boy strip and 11 year old girl in public..heads would've been decapitated


----------



## ez (Jun 6, 2011)

Well. 

That boy is certainly a pussy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 6, 2011)

Marcelle said:


> well the way how laws are they're pretty strict with men putting their hands on women, seems like even in self defence the man will always get blamed for "bringing it onto himself" for whatever a woman does to him. So imagine if he had smacked one of these girl they would've probably turned the story around and said we were just playing and he had no right to get violent or something along those lines. It's a bitch move to be honest but lord knows what would have happened had a boy strip and 11 year old girl in public..heads would've been decapitated



you're right, my upbringing like most americans i know is "never hit a girl" even if she starts a physical conflict.  what's a guy to do.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 6, 2011)

And that's why The little boy never bought axe body spray again


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jun 6, 2011)

josh101 said:


> This is a perfect story for double standards.
> 
> Put two boys doing that to an eleven year old girl and there would be an outrage and those boys would be fucked for life, but instead those girls are gonna what, lose their mobile phone for a week? Grounded for a few days?
> 
> God damn it, the mother of the boy should grow some balls and press charges.



This              .


----------



## urca (Jun 6, 2011)

wow that reminded me of a chapter of negima,they stripped the boy to cheer em up .
poor boy,though.:/


----------



## saprobe (Jun 6, 2011)

If anybody else posted a YT video of a naked 11 year old boy they'd get slapped with child pr0n charges.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 6, 2011)

When I read the title... I was thinking that they all had a crush on him...

I was wrong.

Stupid little brats...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 6, 2011)

saprobe said:


> If anybody else posted a YT video of a naked 11 year old boy they'd get slapped with child pr0n charges.



i want to know who jacked off to this video, and when, and for how long, and does this qualify as cfnm?


----------



## MunchKing (Jun 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Did he get an erection?



I sure did.



Shinigami Perv said:


> 60% chance those girls will be dancing on a pole in 5 years. Thugs. They need a psychiatrist.
> 
> edit- okay, after watching the video, that boy looks the same size or maybe even bigger than the girls. Not to be dick, but couldn't he have done better? Easy to imagine why the mother doesn't want to press charges. I was expecting a beat down.



Being taught not to fight girls I guess. But being attacked by girls two to three years his senior, who could even fault him for fighting back?

I wonder what made those girls do this.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 6, 2011)

MunchKing said:


> I sure did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if he had turned around and raped those girls, why wouldn't it be construed as concensual, i mean, they stripped him!?


----------



## MunchKing (Jun 6, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> if he had turned around and raped those girls, why wouldn't it be construed as concensual, i mean, they stripped him!?



They might have changed their mind half way through. You know how girls are. Fickle as the autumn skies.


----------



## Bill G (Jun 6, 2011)

Reverse the genders and everyone would be screaming bloody murder.

Girls are probably gonna lose their phones for a week, and probably gonna do it again.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 6, 2011)

He's only started crying because he knew of his small penis.


----------



## Ultra (Jun 6, 2011)

I would have kicked that bitch in the teeth.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 6, 2011)

Ugh, this country...

The girls at least deserve a good beating from their parents.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 6, 2011)

If the boy fought back and etc. don't you think the girls would complain/whine about him assaulting them?


----------



## Frostman (Jun 6, 2011)

I bet it was the boy that asked the mom not to press charges. Probably a matter of pride. I know i wouldn't want it to explode like it did. But if this kid has friends, they might take it into their own hands. So the law might just be the more merciful approach. Especially if those friends are girls.

Girls can be so vicious.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sorry, but if you literally cry for your mommy at 11 years old, you're the biggest pussy in the fucking world.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 6, 2011)

When these cunts get raped next week, I will simply not give a darn.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 6, 2011)

They could've at least sucked his dick, lazy girls.

But seriously, that's screwed up.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

What a bunch of asshole girls. If I was the big brother I'd seriously fuck those bitches up.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 6, 2011)

That boy  
but seriously the uproar had this been the other way around would be like the inverse of this one




Mexicano27 said:


> The title sounds like the premise of a straight shota manga... But yeah, these girls definitely deserve more than a slap on the wrist, when boys would almost certainly have to do time for doing the same thing.



plus social backlash


----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> I would have kicked that bitch in the teeth.



Shigan to the throat


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 6, 2011)

A part of me wishes that sorta thing would happen to me. And another really fells sorry for the kid. Those girls have a fucked up sense of entertainment. I hope they don't get _bored _often.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

ATastyMuffin said:


> When these cunts get raped next week, I will simply not give a darn.



Cruel much? :cruel


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

Aside from the humiliation, people will feel sorry for the kid and I'm willing to bet some people will praise the girls in that school. The girls will barely be in any trouble either.

Flip the genders and all of a sudden it's rape charges, and completely being an outcast for the guy and being sent to juvy. Fucking double standards.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 6, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> If the boy fought back and etc. don't you think the girls would complain/whine about him assaulting them?



Maybe. 

It just looks weird. His legs and torso appear longer than the girls', yet he's flailing about and yelling like a bitch. 

The level of violence in the video is like a prank. Someone needs to teach this kid how to fight back, he's going to get beaten up often by other boys now that they know he was owned by girls.



shintebukuro said:


> I'm sorry, but if you literally cry for your mommy at 11 years old, you're the biggest pussy in the fucking world.



This


----------



## silentstand (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Aside from the humiliation, people will feel sorry for the kid and I'm willing to bet some people will praise the girls in that school. The girls will barely be in any trouble either.
> 
> Flip the genders and all of a sudden it's rape charges, and completely being an outcast for the guy and being sent to juvy. Fucking double standards.



this like seriously double standards suck....


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 6, 2011)

If I were one of the girl's parents, I'd be ashamed as fuck!  

Someone give me a grimy as punishment suggestion worthy of this shit!


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 6, 2011)

At least they didn't do something more stupid like sodomize him.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Jun 6, 2011)

josh101 said:


> This is a perfect story for double standards.
> 
> Put two boys doing that to an eleven year old girl and there would be an outrage and those boys would be fucked for life, but instead those girls are gonna what, lose their mobile phone for a week? Grounded for a few days?
> 
> God damn it, the mother of the boy should grow some balls and press charges.



Right.

Them little brats should be punished.​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jun 6, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> just goes to show how stupid women are.  a dad definitely wouldn't let this happen to their daughter without possibly killing someone.


... 

Well, actually, if this type of situation happened to my brother, I assure you, my mom would have not only pressed charges, but she, and I, along with my dad would probably get arrested for assault and battery. So, no, not all women are like this boy's stupid mother.


----------



## Rima (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so pissed off by this. The boys mother is a fucking dumbass.


----------



## saprobe (Jun 6, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Maybe.
> 
> It just looks weird. His legs and torso appear longer than the girls', yet he's flailing about and yelling like a bitch.
> 
> ...


 Maybe he's a special kid and that's why they were picking on him in the first place. Did you guys ever think of that? Huh?


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 6, 2011)

What the fuck. That's sick. He's only a little boy too, so that makes it even sicker.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

Double standards, nothing to see here, just typical planet earth.

I was still in my aggressive child phase at age 11 I would've hurt these girls. They probably picked out this child because he's such an easy target, tried to hype themselves up.


----------



## Subarashii (Jun 6, 2011)

Marcelle said:


> i'm surprised there's not a lot of rage in this thread yet, good job cafe lol



Or boners...depending on who watched the unblurred video


----------



## Goom (Jun 6, 2011)

This reminds me of GTO

It's sad I can connect most real life incidents with manga


----------



## Hibird (Jun 6, 2011)

fucken double-standards! 

at least tell me the girls have been expelled from school or something


----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2011)

Subarashii said:


> Or boners...depending on who watched the unblurred video



you know 



Hibird said:


> fucken double-standards!
> 
> at least tell me the girls have been expelled from school or something



nothing has been confirmed yet sir but watch soon someone's gonna revenge strip them and then shit's gonna go off :ho


----------



## kazuri (Jun 6, 2011)

Um... Why cant the DA press charges....? Are you meaning to tell me anyone can go strip 5th graders and not get in any trouble so long as the 5th graders parent doesnt press charges...?

Thats fucking ridiculous.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 6, 2011)

Bioness said:


> are you serious? they were in the 8th grade, that's at least 3 year age difference, the boy would of been lucky if he could get away for a few seconds



it makes no difference it obvious this kid is pussified calling for his mommy


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 6, 2011)

Marcelle said:


> you know
> 
> 
> 
> nothing has been confirmed yet sir but watch soon someone's gonna revenge strip them and then shit's gonna go off :ho



if i was his older brother i would rape those girls in retaliation:ho


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 6, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Um... Why cant the DA press charges....? Are you meaning to tell me anyone can go strip 5th graders and not get in any trouble so long as the 5th graders parent doesnt press charges...?
> 
> Thats fucking ridiculous.



I know! That is retarded.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> it makes no difference it obvious this kid is pussified calling for his mommy



Look at what kind of mother the kid has.
Bitch won't even stand up for his kids, of course he's pussified.
If your parents don't stand for anything who the fuck is the rolemodel for you to stand up to shit?

Somebody buy this kid some comics or something, he clearly needs a hero.


----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll be his hero

first lesson in life: you smack bitches don't let bitches smack you

second lesson in life: don't use the word mother unless you calling someone a mothafucka


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 6, 2011)

Idiot.

Pressing charges IS A FORM OF PUNISHMENT.  You have the right to do so because your child was involved.  It sounds like the mom in question doesn't realize this.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

Marcelle said:


> I'll be his hero
> 
> first lesson in life: you smack bitches don't let bitches smack you
> 
> second lesson in life: don't use the word mother unless you calling someone a mothafucka



Sounds about right.

He should come to Canada dunno about US but right now at the age of 11 he can do whatever the fuck he wants and can't be considered a criminal.

Could train him up here nice and proper.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe she doesn't want to press charges because that would entail her son having to testify that he was overpowered and sexually assaulted by two smaller girls while crying for his mother.

He needs some type of father figure or this will be a cruel life for him.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

Wait stop time out


> The child who we are not identifying is a 5Th grader at Ray Pottorf Elementary. His mom says she only found out about the video *when her older son*, who goes to school with the girls, said his friends had seen the video online.



This kid has an older brother and this shit happened?
Shame on the brother for not having mad rep in the school.
Thats what the 1st born is supposed to do, he comes in develops mad rep, nobody wants to fuck with his family.
I can understand the older brother not fucking with the girls, cus his ass will go to jail but where was he that his brother gets his ass punked like this?
Even so is there a father at all?


----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> He should come to Canada dunno about US but right now at the age of 11 he can do whatever the fuck he wants and can't be considered a criminal.
> 
> Could train him up here nice and proper.



indeed, americans can learn quite a tad about us canucks 



Shinigami Perv said:


> Maybe she doesn't want to press charges because that would entail her son having to testify that he was overpowered and sexually assaulted by two smaller girls while crying for his mother.
> 
> He needs some type of father figure or this will be a cruel life for him.



That would make no sense considering most people already seen the video and him bawling for his mother, besides these chicks need to learn that no bad deed goes unpunished. I really want to know more details on what the other parents have to say.


----------



## Casanova (Jun 6, 2011)

Those girls need to be treated the same way a male in their situation would be treated.


*Spoiler*: __ 



_*Option A*:Become a sex offender for the rest of their life._


_


*Spoiler*:  



*Option B*:Jail Time.





*Spoiler*:  



*Option C*eath Sentence.


_


IMHO I believe Option C will be the best path to take,for a situation like this.

Any who agree with me say aye,any who don't, go to hell,because your opinion doesn't matter


----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2011)

that's too extreme man lol


----------



## CrazyAries (Jun 6, 2011)

That mother should have pressed charges on those girls and they should be treated as sex offenders.  She cannot trust that the parents of those girls will punish their little monsters and they will probably run along thinking that they can get away with this shit.

I know that there is the issue of double standards, but if the gender roles had been reversed, I have serious doubt that two 14-year-old boys would stop at stripping the girl they targeted.  We would probably be looking at another case of rape.

For the suggestionof rape as a fitting punishment :  These girls do deserve to be punished, but rape is just a vile, vile act for which there is no justification.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 6, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Maybe she doesn't want to press charges because that would entail her son having to testify that he was overpowered and sexually assaulted by two smaller girls while crying for his mother.
> 
> He needs some type of father figure or this will be a cruel life for him.



"herp a derp imma man i can't tell anyone i got beat up by da gurlz"

He should get over it, and shove the punishment down their throats.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 6, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> "herp a derp imma man i can't tell anyone i got beat up by da gurlz"
> 
> He should get over it, and shove the punishment down their throats.



Yes, people need to be held accountable for their actions. Especially actions that greatly affect other people in a really horrible and negative way.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

Does the kid want them to go to Juvi though?
He just needs a hero figure and some fellatio from these chicks as compensation and he can be on his way.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 6, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> "herp a derp imma man i can't tell anyone i got beat up by da gurlz"
> 
> He should get over it, and shove the punishment down their throats.



Arya would have beat those cunts silly.


----------



## Berserk (Jun 7, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> it makes no difference it obvious this kid is pussified calling for his mommy



hurr durr I iz intertube tough guy!!!


----------



## Bleach (Jun 7, 2011)

Well this is new.....?


----------



## Lindsay (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone willing to bet if he did that to a girl he'd be in jail by now? If bitches did that to my child regardless of gender they would be going down.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 7, 2011)

Lindsay said:


> Anyone willing to bet if he did that to a girl he'd be in jail by now? If bitches did that to my child regardless of gender they would be going down.



That's just double standards at it's best right there bro.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2011)

someone take these bitches's clothes off!!!!


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jun 7, 2011)

I would've gotten my anti-slut spray


----------



## Sky is Over (Jun 7, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> someone take these bitches's clothes off!!!!



Hopefully someone in Anon will deliver. 

I'd actually like to see an Anon protest in Fort Myers on a grand scale.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jun 7, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> someone take these bitches's clothes off!!!!



Yeah, but not in the school yard. Strip 'em and shove 'em out onstage during a school assembly


----------



## Sky is Over (Jun 7, 2011)

TenshiNeko said:


> Yeah, but not in the school yard. Strip 'em and shove 'em out onstage during a school assembly



Imagine with me for a moment...

A thousands angry Guy Fawkes, surrounding and literally in a sense barricading the school screaming "We want nudes! WE WANT NUDES!!!" Such a scene would be grand.


----------



## Judas (Jun 7, 2011)

Social inequality in a nutshell.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 7, 2011)

Goom said:


> This reminds me of GTO
> 
> It's sad I can connect most real life incidents with manga





Onizuka, FTW!


----------



## James Bond (Jun 7, 2011)

Chaotic Gangsta said:


> I would've gotten my anti-slut spray



Didnt realise Batman posted on NF.


----------



## Succubus (Jun 7, 2011)

reminds me of old school days. in the same class, me and boy & girl students strips a pussy boy when force to poor girl suck his dick.. thats 11 or 12 years ago I never forget

after graduation he became man.. aint that pretty weird?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2011)

Bikko said:


> reminds me of old school days. in the same class, me and boy & girl students strips a pussy boy when force to poor girl suck his dick.. thats 11 or 12 years ago I never forget


WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## Mael (Jun 7, 2011)

Bikko said:


> reminds me of old school days. in the same class, me and boy & girl students strips a pussy boy when force to poor girl suck his dick.. thats 11 or 12 years ago I never forget
> 
> after graduation he became man.. aint that pretty weird?



Where the fuck did you go to school?!?


----------



## siyrean (Jun 7, 2011)

i think some of you are seriously over estimating the strength of an 11 year old boy. I'm sorry but even at early highschool as highly athletic female I could over power non athletic boys my age, I didn't start to notice a big strength difference till 15+. If those girls were anywhere near in shape, they should have had no problem


----------



## Verdius (Jun 7, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I saw the YouTube video of this. The kid was actually pretty hurt. During the "assault" he was crying for his mom. A part of me is glad that she didn't press charges because I'm sure the girls feel bad but I can only imagine the number of charges would be if two boys strip a girl against her will.



Judge there's no need for us, the prosecution, to go against the defendant as I'm sure that they feel bad for what they did and that is enough of a punishment.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Bikko said:


> reminds me of old school days. in the same class, me and boy & girl students strips a pussy boy when force to poor girl suck his dick.. thats 11 or 12 years ago I never forget
> 
> after graduation he became man.. aint that pretty weird?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 7, 2011)

Bikko said:


> reminds me of old school days. in the same class, me and boy & girl students strips a pussy boy when force to poor girl suck his dick.. thats 11 or 12 years ago I never forget
> 
> after graduation he became man.. aint that pretty weird?



Reminds me of that one scene in Wolf Guy, where they handcuffed (i think they handcuffed) this unpopular nerd, and a girl was giving him a forced blowjob or something.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2011)

keep going , this shit is hot


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 7, 2011)

Berserk said:


> hurr durr I iz intertube tough guy!!!



who you calling an internet gangster huh?!


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow that's just...


----------



## Mirrow (Jun 7, 2011)

The fuck? 

That's so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## xArunOwnsz (Jun 7, 2011)

If charges arent pressed, he better get pimped for this shit. This is such a violation it's ridiculous.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dear god, the kid was outnumbered and you all saying 'he is bigger than those two little girls, he should have fought back!' Except, he couldn't have. They already had him pinned and stripped. 

So many of you here in the cafe make me question if Humanity is worth saving since you are all bastards.


----------



## Orxon (Jun 7, 2011)

That mother is too weak, I would have expected any normal parent to curbstomp both these bitches.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 7, 2011)

If anything, the mother should have sued to get something from the parents of the girls.


----------



## Mathias124 (Jun 7, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> If anything, the mother should have sued to get something from the parents of the girls.



Because taking money will help the situation /facepalm


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Mathias124 said:


> Because taking money will help the situation /facepalm



Money can buy anything, even dignity.


----------



## Fojos (Jun 7, 2011)

Verdius said:


> Judge there's no need for us, the prosecution, to go against the defendant as I'm sure that they feel bad for what they did and that is enough of a punishment.



The question remains; is that what you would say 14-year old guys attacked an eleven year old girl like this?

If they felt bad for it they wouldn't post it online.


----------



## Subarashii (Jun 7, 2011)

Fojos said:


> The question remains; is that what you would say 14-year old guys attacked an eleven year old girl like this?
> 
> If they felt bad for it they wouldn't post it online.



People would have flown off the handle.  But this was a little boy and some pesky girls...boys may have had another motive.


----------



## DarkSpring (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol that kid's going to get shit for his whole time in school


----------



## Hero (Jun 7, 2011)

This really pisses me off. This is a double standard at it's finest. Girls do the crime and they don't get the time but if boys were do it, they'd go to jail and be labeled as a sex offender. It's disgusting if you ask me. I can't even articulate anything that would make sense because I'm so pissed.

I feel so terribly sorry for this boy and I hope he can recover from the embarrassment. As for the girls, I hope the GET what they deserve.

I know this is a forum, but it fucking pisses me off how people can find this funny and amusing when it really isn't.


----------



## Hero (Jun 7, 2011)

Rima said:


> Just posting this out.



Omg I mean can.


----------



## Rima (Jun 7, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I feel so terribly sorry for this boy and I hope he *can't* recover from the embarrassment.



Just posting this out.


----------



## Psycho (Jun 7, 2011)

why not me? why never me?!


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 7, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> This really pisses me off. This is a double standard at it's finest. Girls do the crime and they don't get the time but if boys were do it, they'd go to jail and be labeled as a sex offender. It's disgusting if you ask me. I can't even articulate anything that would make sense because I'm so pissed.
> 
> I feel so terribly sorry for this boy and I hope he can recover from the embarrassment. As for the girls, I hope the GET what they deserve.
> 
> I know this is a forum, but it fucking pisses me off how people can find this funny and amusing when it really isn't.



I agree. This incident might have permanently screwed up this boy's mind. Especially when you consider that he might already have psychological issues. Those girls would not have done that unless they knew he was an easy target. Also, he called for mommy instead of calling for help which further proves that he might already have psychological problems. Which means this event will scar him far more deeply than a normal person. I hope he is able to recover somehow.


----------



## Verdius (Jun 7, 2011)

Fojos said:


> The question remains; is that what you would say 14-year old guys attacked an eleven year old girl like this?
> 
> If they felt bad for it they wouldn't post it online.



wait, wut? I'm not sure you got my post.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 7, 2011)

I would have pressed charges out the ass.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 7, 2011)

I bet he knows to put them in line now.

Keep his pimp hand strong.


----------



## Bill G (Jun 7, 2011)

Now that I think about it, why doesn't this ever happen to me? 

It never happens to those that are capable of handling such a situation


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 7, 2011)

Back in 5th grade I had a group of 4 bullies chase me for two weeks straight after I got my revenge on them by ambushing them with snowballs and dog shit. Every single day I had to run home from school hiding along the way.  MAN UP! Ain't gonna be no mommy in the streets!


----------



## James Bond (Jun 8, 2011)

Guys probrally going to be a mental case when hes older and turn to killing women or something from this.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 8, 2011)

What? They jump him, strip him, and don't even fuck him? 

Lock these strumpets up and throw away the key.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 8, 2011)

i hope he doesn't develop a fear of girls after that.
I'd join in if it was someone twice his age, pretty, and famous.
And I'd sell the tape for millions of dollars.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> i hope he doesn't develop a fear of girls after that.
> I'd join in if it was someone twice his age, pretty, and famous.
> And I'd sell the tape for millions of dollars.



lol , promise? u said it 

/creep


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 8, 2011)

James Bond said:


> Guys probrally going to be a mental case when hes older and turn to killing women or something from this.



Hopefully not.


----------



## peachandbetty (Jun 8, 2011)

Holy sh-. Girls reading too much manga.


----------

